# Going to a schutzhund club!!!!!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I contacted Jacob Pope of the Central Virginia (Formerly Richmond Metro it looks like) SchH club and just had a nice talk on the phone with him! He's very inviting and very welcoming to both of our dogs, and we're going to be going out to their club this coming Saturday! I am SO excited!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

How fun! I can't wait to hear how it goes. You are a lucky girl.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

And they're only an hour away!

BTW, I have a feeling that when we're settled in a place for a few years, we're going to have like 5 Shepherds in the house, because Jon wants to do schutzhund.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome, I hope it goes well!


----------

